# Is there a new Season



## cat-face timber (Nov 13, 2014)

Is there a new Season of AX MEN? What about Shelby's show?


----------



## dave1974 (Nov 13, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> Is there a new Season of AX MEN? What about Shelby's show?


I was wondering the same thing.I like those shows,Shelby cracks me up.


----------



## Hlakegollum (Nov 15, 2014)

HISTORY’s long-running hit series *Ax Men* returns for season eight Sunday, November 30 at 9PM ET/PT as the loggers take on America’s deadliest job to earn their cut of the timber fortune. The battle for “green gold” is more explosive than ever with two new crews joining the pack of hungry loggers making this the toughest, most dangerous season yet.
Season eight of *Ax Men* picks up as the loggers come off a nationwide building boom forcing the crews to push further and harder. Hoping to reclaim the title “King of the Mountain,” Rygaard Logging is going further into Washington’s Olympic Peninsula, to an extreme site that hasn’t been logged in over a century but reigning champs Papac Alaska isn’t going down without a fight. Two new crews are joining the ranks - Triak Logging (British Columbia) who is considered the black sheep of the logging industry for taking on jobs that others won’t even consider and Zitterkopf (Wyoming), a family run outfit led by David Zitterkopf aka the “Madman of the Mountain” who chooses sites and sets up camp, miles from civilization, making this team not just loggers but mountain men and survivalists as well.
From the mountains of the Pacific Northwest to the waters of the Deep South - the rough-and-ready river logging crews are back at it, chasing their slice of the timber fortune. Fan favorite, Shelby Stanga the “Swampman” (Louisiana), is a logging legend who answers to no one and lives by his own set of rules. The feisty Dreadknots (Florida) are back facing off against Chapmen Logging (Florida) and the stakes have never been higher. A record breaking order has the two teams diving head-first into murky water in hopes of hauling in the most century old timber that's been perfectly preserved. Each team is back with their own set of challenges but they all have one thing in common - do whatever it takes to claim their slice of the timber fortune.
*Ax Men*_ is produced for HISTORY by Original Productions. Executive producers for HISTORY are Elaine Frontain Bryant, Russ McCarroll, Steve Ascher & Wendy Greene. Executive producers for Original Productions are Thom Beers, Philip D. Segal, Jeff Conroy and Sarah Whalen. Jeff Meredith is Co-Executive Producer._


----------



## dave1974 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool,thanks for the info.


----------



## dwraisor (Nov 27, 2014)

Gave up on this staged reality long ago, but stumbled across the episodes on history's web page, and WOW that cousin of the Krackin, is very easy on the eyes... and makes the show bearable.

dw


----------



## 460magman (Nov 29, 2014)

i like it i know it is fake but i like it go rygaard they just make me laugh


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 7, 2014)

They need a consultant to look at the show before it airs. Some of it is just stupid


----------



## Lonadovinic (Mar 7, 2015)

this is a my new project


----------

